# Milton Aquarium opening soon



## advanced reef aquatics

Hello, we are posting that Milton Aquarium company will be opening soon (feb 05/11). there will be roughly 70 freshwater tanks and a great selection of saltwater and related hardware for both. brick and mortar location at main st and thompson. right off the 401 and easy access. all drygoods price guaranteed to be the lowest in the gta. ill forward Matts email [email protected] as we are one of their suppliers and are posting for them. thank you and hopefuly posted in correct forum.


----------



## lemuj

Couldn't wait what you guys got to offer. I wish you all guys the best and good luck...


----------



## RebeccaV

Ahhh this is great! You know what would make this store my #1? If you brought in "specialty" bettas, namely halfmoons and super deltas, in both males and females, and an array of colours! I've been on a betta hunt and no one seems to carry really good quality bettas, and if they do, they're all the way up in Scarborough! If you don't plan to regularly stock them, I'd love to talk to you about special ordering a few pairs for me. Thanks!


----------



## Joeee

RebeccaV said:


> Ahhh this is great! You know what would make this store my #1? If you brought in "specialty" bettas, namely halfmoons and super deltas, in both males and females, and an array of colours! I've been on a betta hunt and no one seems to carry really good quality bettas, and if they do, they're all the way up in Scarborough! If you don't plan to regularly stock them, I'd love to talk to you about special ordering a few pairs for me. Thanks!


Some dragon HMPK would make me really happy. =]


----------



## Jamblor

Awesome! Can't wait, keep us posted on the grand opening


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

thank you very much!! grand opening is scheduled for Feb 05 if there are no snags. once thew store is open we will take any special orders and do your best to accomodate, thanks again.


----------



## Petar

Looking forward to see the store on Feb 5th for sure!!


----------



## Joeee

advanced reef aquatics said:


> thank you very much!! grand opening is scheduled for Feb 05 if there are no snags. once thew store is open we will take any special orders and do your best to accomodate, thanks again.


Feb 5th is a Saturday, so I'll probably pay you guys a visit. =]


----------



## JAM

This is great news for GTA West-end aquarium enthusiasts!


----------



## moose113

I saw where the store is today. I'm going to pay a visit when it opens. It's so great to have a second fish store in town.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hello everyone, just an update, all freshwater has been cycling with feeders for over a week and a half. all levels at zero already. all tanks will have stock on opening day. saltwater will be light stock with easy to keep corals and basic fish. all drygoods arriving this week and next, we are making a point of stocking items we have used and are not particular to one brand, just what works. we expect to have the bases covered and will stock the most popular dry goods and our pricing to be better than any of the larger box stores, please let us know when you visit if theres something you want us to bring in and if its drygoods its no problem as we have access to all products. if the fish are available same goes. ill post the opening day sales here by next week, please note we custom fabricate any acrylic project and can produce any size tank in glass. thanks again.


----------



## JAM

.....and our pricing to be better than any of the larger box stores, please let us know when you visit if theres something you want us to bring in .....



Hi, do you carry aquatic plants as well? i need some HC "Cuba".


----------



## moose113

If you can get in plants - mosses would be great. 

Fishwise - I would love to see some killies, halfmoon bettas and West African dwarf cichlids


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

hi guys, plant tanks not arriving until we open, same day im sad to say as our supplier is a little back up and i ordered late....


----------



## JAM

Was there this afternoon...met the guys putting up finishing touches and chatted with Flavio - the owner. Went looking around at Superstore area...wrong place.

They are located at the Northwest side of Main and Thompson...Across East Side Marios - Bada...bom...Bada...Bing.


----------



## RebeccaV

Same strip as Clark's golf and the oh-so-amazing Main Street Donuts. Ahhh I miss going there during my lunch in high school! They have the best penne pasta.

I'll be stopping by on opening day. Again, if you can get in some nice halfmoon bettas that would be great!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hello Rebecca. i may not have the half moons at opening but have requested my supplier to bring in. i know what you mean regarding main st. donuts as we have put on at least a few pounds each being next door to them...best veal for $6 anywhere


----------



## Harry

ya.. I can't wait for you guys to open.. I need some African Cichlids.. do you have any pre-opening specials for Hawthorne Villagers


----------



## Joeee

Is it possible to get a stock list or a plant list or is that a surprise?


----------



## Louman

I'm so glad to hear you guys are opening soon, we need a good fish shop here in Milton!


----------



## snaggle

Is every thing still on track to open this weekend?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

yes we are slated for saturday opening,


----------



## snaggle

Do yo have an address for the store please?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

yes sorry as i should of posted address. 18 thompson rd. north, unit 4. 905 693 6363, right at the corner of thompson rd. and main st. faces thompson rd. further sale on 24inch t-5 bulbs. sifiligoi actinic, aqua-science duo, 15k and blue all at $9.99ea. this super sale applies to 24" only, we have over 100 bulbs in stock. thanks.


----------



## Kweli

Any chance of having a red bubble tip anemone? Although i guess its not considered an easy invert for startup


----------



## erks

moose113 said:


> I saw where the store is today. I'm going to pay a visit when it opens. It's so great to have a second fish store in town.


hi there just moved to milton, can you please give us an address so i can look you guys up... better than driving all the way down to oakville or sauga...!! by the way wheres the other fish store?

see you guys on Saturday..!


----------



## snaggle

advanced reef aquatics said:


> yes sorry as i should of posted address. 18 thompson rd. north, unit 4. 905 693 6363, right at the corner of thompson rd. and main st. faces thompson rd. further sale on 24inch t-5 bulbs. sifiligoi actinic, aqua-science duo, 15k and blue all at $9.99ea. this super sale applies to 24" only, we have over 100 bulbs in stock. thanks.





erks said:


> hi there just moved to milton, can you please give us an address so i can look you guys up... better than driving all the way down to oakville or sauga...!! by the way wheres the other fish store?
> 
> see you guys on Saturday..!


18 thompson rd. north, unit 4. 905 693 6363


----------



## moose113

The other fish store is at Terra Greenhouses on Britannia 
12800 Britannia Rd.
Milton, ON
S.W. corner of Britannia at Trafalger

It's small, but has a decent selection of freshwater fish. They don't carry saltwater, but have lots of pond supplies and also have some reptiles.


----------



## erks

moose and snag thanks for the info!! much appreciated.. 
see you saturday!!


----------



## Jamblor

Anyone know what time they are opening?

Seems like a lot of us are going on Saturday, should we wear name tags?


----------



## moose113

I plan on heading over around 10am. I figure they should be open by then.


----------



## snaggle

If the weather holds I am going to leave Trenton around 8 or 9 so I guess I could be around 11 to noon depending on trafic.


----------



## bettaforu

Im gonna go too! I think Im going to the movie theatre so want to stop off and have a look at supplies plants etc. If you see a short woman with red hair wearing a black coat with plaid hood that's ME  Say HI!


----------



## Harry

just cameback from the Shop. Nice setup (half the size of Dragons). Not a lot of fish yet. But the people running are really nice. Expecting more fish soon.


----------



## Ciddian

Yay!! How nice!! I hope to come and visit the store sometime soon!


----------



## bettaforu

Yes I visited too. These are the people that had the Reef store in the Plaza opposite Big Als in Oakville. Mostly Saltwater stuff, probably will have more freshwater in a little while! Hope this works out for them


----------



## JAM

I was there yesterday about 12:30 - nice set up, not a lot of fish yet, good prices for dry goods, there were about 6 customers when I was there. They got some plants too. Flavio was busy talking to two customers so i didn't stay long.


----------



## Louman

did anyone happen to notice if they have any shrimp?


----------



## moose113

I was there yesterday as well. Hoping they get some more plants and fish in. I didn't see any shrimps.


----------



## ChuckRum

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Hello, we are posting that Milton Aquarium company will be opening soon (feb 05/11). there will be roughly 70 freshwater tanks and a great selection of saltwater and related hardware for both. brick and mortar location at main st and thompson. right off the 401 and easy access. all drygoods price guaranteed to be the lowest in the gta. ill forward Matts email [email protected] as we are one of their suppliers and are posting for them. thank you and hopefuly posted in correct forum.


you guy have any peacock bass?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica

Congratulations Flavio & Matt ~~!!!


----------



## Will

Hello, please edit your first post in thread to include actual address?

Also, are there any photos of the store inside yet?

I live in burlington, so I might make the trip sometime.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

heres a few. fully stocked for livestock in a week, as posted large shipment of inverts and fish this friday. 2 indo shipments arriving, aussie, solomons. address is 18 thompson rd north, milton. at the corner of main st. and thompson. thanks Hubert.


----------



## Canadiancray

No pics of the freshwater setup?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

were taking apart most of the freshwater due to high demand for salt. therefore no pics.


----------



## Chromey

Are you fully stocked now...

Also Boasting best prices around... WIll you price match?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

livestock not fully stocked for another week or so, well post our shipment date and pricing, large indo arriving first. if you look at pricing from our website, its the same in store, www.advancedreefaquatics.ca most times if we are not already the lowest price we can match. let us know what your after. all dry goods on the site are for the most part in stock.


----------



## Chromey

Drove by today, But you were already closed. I really hope you guys do well, This way i dont have to drive to ORG anymore.


----------



## Canadiancray

ok. So no fresh.... hmmm...

Do you have and Mantis Shrimp????



advanced reef aquatics said:


> were taking apart most of the freshwater due to high demand for salt. therefore no pics.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Chromey said:


> Drove by today, But you were already closed. I really hope you guys do well, This way i dont have to drive to ORG anymore.


Thank you and sorry we missed you. 99% of all dry goods on our site is in stock ready to take home, as our systems mature we will be bringing in all our own livestock direct. resulting in better prices and pieces. we are authorized dealers for all products we carry and able to offer speedy warranty and service. our goal is to be a premiers destination for salt water in the near future. sorry for the freshwater but being in milton we figured there would be much more demand for livestock. we were wrong and amazed at the munber of tanks locally that are salt. we will still be stocking dry goods for fresh, sorry no mantis at this time,


----------



## Canadiancray

Hey don't forget my question. I have been interested in keeping a Mantis shrimp for years. Do you have any or do you get them in with the live rock often?


----------



## carmenh

He answered no, last line


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hi Craig. i only get them in during live rock shipments or someone brings one in. we dont order them as demand is next to zero for them, when i post my next live rock/indo shipment shoot me a reminder and ill give you one if i find it.


----------



## szuwar

Store hours should be posted also , hours of operation nowhere to find


----------



## Y2KGT

Website = http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/
Email = [email protected]

18 Thompson Road North Unit 4
Milton, Ontario
Telephone: 905 693 6363

Open Tuesday-Friday 11 a.m. to 8 p.m
Open Saturday 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. 
Open Sun 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. 
Closed Mondays


----------



## mrobson

Canadiancray said:


> Hey don't forget my question. I have been interested in keeping a Mantis shrimp for years. Do you have any or do you get them in with the live rock often?


big als hamilton has a decent sized spearer green and black for $40 its been their for a bit so you mite be able o haggle


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hi guys and thanks for the hours post. appreciate it as ive been offline for a couple of days.


----------



## Chromey

No worries Flavio, We have your back... Ill be in this week for some goodies.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Thank you, and see you this week.


----------



## mr_bako

what is milton aquarium's email?

i tried the [email protected] and it is not working?


----------



## vaporize

mr_bako said:


> what is milton aquarium's email?
> 
> i tried the [email protected] and it is not working?


Just call Flavio at 905-699-6115

or

email them here:

http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/contact_us.php


----------



## Y2KGT

mr_bako said:


> what is milton aquarium's email?
> 
> i tried the [email protected] and it is not working?


Website = http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/
Email = [email protected]

18 Thompson Road North Unit 4
Milton, Ontario
Telephone: 905 693 6363

Open Tuesday-Friday 11 a.m. to 8 p.m
Open Saturday 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. 
Open Sun 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. 
Closed Mondays


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

thanks again guys, email responded to.


----------



## Dirty weaponry9

Hi flavio I am looking for 2 Gold Bar Maroon clown fish./ A Purple Tang./ Blue Carribion Tang or Powder Blue Tang./ Orange Spot Prown Gobie./ Venustus angle fish. Please let me no if you have any in or plan to get any in stock. How much do your purple tangs go for if you have any?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

We do have 2 gold bar maroons in stock, other fish listed we dont. But do get them, all fish arrive weekly, thx


----------



## Dirty weaponry9

That is great to hear ill try and come down there this weekend then.


----------



## moose

Hello do you still have rock left looking for a couple of branching pieces thanks


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Hi guys, were changing our sign this week to advanced reef aquatics, when we opened nearly one year ago, we thought that milton aquarium would identify better with a local aquarium store stocking freshwater and saltwater, since the store has taken its own form, we decided months ago to get rid of our freshwater. Our demand was all salt, which was a huge surprise to us. The whole time advanced reef aquatics was our online, with the store being our brick and mortar backup. At this point the online and retail will be advanced reef aquatics. Id like to thank anyone that has visited my store in the past year as weve had a great year. Thanks. Flavio


----------



## Chromey

Just keep it going Flavio, We need people like you in this hobbie.


----------

